# My Meece



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Took some better pictures of my two adult mice- I'm planning on expanding to one more female hopefully some time in the next few weeks. I'd really like a tri-color, but I'll have to browse around 

Harley, my PEW breeder female.










Chico, my broken unmarked brindle male.



















And, of course, their litter has an ongoing thread in the 'Current Litters' section and can be viewed here:
viewtopic.php?f=22&p=35605#p35605


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Chico is sooo cute!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Love Chico!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you both!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Got updated pictures of the babies who are no longer babies! I still have yet to find homes for some of them, so if you're interested, please send me an e-mail or something: [email protected]

The boys-



















Finn, soon to be rehomed-









Llllladies~



















Heart, soon to be rehomed-









Bubblegum, soon to be rehomed-


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Chico doesn't look un-marked to me. 
I see some stripes on him, clearly.


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Chico doesn't look un-marked to me.
> I see some stripes on him, clearly.


XD I'm just going off what other forum members said. I'm no expert


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah.  
He looks like a broken brindle to me. 

Here's a similar one that I had:


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Now THAT is a beautiful mouse! Very lovely!

I have a hard time seeing Chico's stripes XD I dont know if I'm color blind or what, but now that I look really close I think I can see them


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They look very taken care of! So cute! I also like the pictures!


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> They look very taken care of! So cute! I also like the pictures!


Thank you!  They are looking a little chubby, I think I'm overfeeding them XD And I do love to take pictures of them! They're photogenic  All credit goes to them for behaving for pictures XD


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice pix! Chico's stripes are blurred because of the long hair, but they are there.


----------

